# Helmet Sizes - Size up or down



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking to get a full face helmet. Most of the ones on my list are a size large for a head circumference of 59-60 cm, and a size x-large for 61-62 cm.

So, I had my wife measure my head. As things always go with me, I'm in between sizes at 61.4 cm. Should I size up and go with the XL, or size down and go with the L.

I don't have the option of trying one on. There's none on the shelves at any LBS, and it seems like you can only get a helmet these days if you find one in the pinkbike classifieds. It seems like all the online retailers are out of stock with the helmets I am looking at.

Thanks.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

you have to size up


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Hmmm...I must be missing something here...

Are you not squarely within the recommended head circumference for an x-large? Is 61.4 not between 61 and 62? How are you “sizing up” for this? Is it not exactly what you need? 

Or did you mean to say 60.4?


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Hmmm...I must be missing something here...
> 
> Are you not squarely within the recommended head circumference for an x-large? Is 61.4 not between 61 and 62? How are you "sizing up" for this? Is it not exactly what you need?
> 
> Or did you mean to say 60.4?


I did mean to type that my head size is 60.4 cm, not 61.4 cm.

I'm thinking sizing up is the way to go, but I've never put on an mtb full size helmet. They could run big in sizes for all I know. Unfortunately, I can't find a size on my old fox MX helmet that I never use anymore, but even it feels tighter than I would like these days. My head must've been smaller back when I raced MX.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Always size up. There will be ability to adjust circumference down to fit.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

10-4. Thanks. I'll go with the XL.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

if you mistakenly size down and it fits tight...headaches can be your new riding bro
can always add thicker pads if it is not too oversized


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

MX9799 said:


> My head must've been smaller back when I raced MX.


Helmets are like gloves - they mysteriously shrink over time.
=sParty


----------

